# Just back from the therapist



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

I just got back from my first appointment with my new therapist. I am VERY pleased. She is a vegeterian into natural healing. She was knowledgeable about IBS and has had success with putting it into remission. She was very nice, sincere, and easy to talk to and seems very dedicated. She said she gives 110% to her clients and will give of herself to help her clients heal and grow. She seemed interested in Mike's hypno tapes as well. I am going into this hoping for the best and I think she will help me achieve that!







edited to add: I mentioned this BB as one of my means of support and she thought that was a great idea. She thinks it is wonderful the way we all help each other out here!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2002)

Glad to hear it, Lauralee. Keep us posted as to your progress.Evie


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

lauralee, I am glad you did this and found a good one, good luck with her it will help.







let us know how it goes of course and your progress that would be great.She sounds great.







I see your spirits lifting already.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

That sounds really good.


----------

